# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  بعد مباراة السودان وغانا ... لابد من عودة الحضري

## monzir ana

*الحارس يمثل نصف قوة الفريق بل قل تلات ارباع القوة لكل فريق يحلم بالبطولات والانجازات ... وحقيقة قدم منتخبنا مباراة جيدة ولا ابالغ اذا قلت ان السودان تفوق مهاريا علي غانا .. ولكن قاصمة الظهر من االمعز محجوب باخطاء فادحة تسببت في الخسارة الكبيرة .. وتخيلوا لو كان الحضري موجودا اليوم مع السودان لكان اسواء الفروض الخروج بالتعادل علما انه مقارنة باداء المريخ اما الهلال وانقاذ الحضري للفريق وقارنا كل ذلك باداء السودان اليوم نجد فرقا شاسعا وكبيرا ولكن اكثر مايميز اكرم والمعز ان غلطة الدفاع تعتبر هدفا ولا امل في انقاذ اي هدف من هفوة الدفاع ... لذلك اذا اردنا البطولات والمضي فيه لابعد مدي ممكن لابد لنا من ترويض الحضري للعودة لحراسة المرمي واي شخص لصيق بكرة القدم وعمل في ادارات الاندية يعلم تماما ان حراس المرمي جميعهم صعب ترويضهم بل هم اقرب للجنون وعادي ممكن يغيب عنك الحارس في مباراة مهمة ... وتستحضرني مباراة كنا في الرابطة والمباراة في دور الاربعة والفائز يصعد للمباراة النهائية ولم استطع اللحاق بالمباراة ووجدتها انتهت فكان اول من قابلته وسالته حارس فريقنا عن نتيجة المبارة فقال لي والله ماعارفها طلعت كم ؟ تصدقوا ذلك وهو بشهادة كل المتابعين كان نجم المباراة وصعد بفريقنا لكورة الكاس اذن ماقادني لذلك ان حراس المرمي كلهم صعب ترويضهم وكلنا نتزكر الموسم الماضي ولم نر مشكلة او اي شئ من جانب الحضري ورغم انه ساهم في خروجنا الا انه ساهم في وصولنا للمربع الذهبي بشهادة كل المراقبين ... عليكم الله شوفوا هدف غانا الاول ومهزلة المعز محجوب ... صدقوني لا اكرم ولا معز ولا يسن كلهم في الهوا سوا يجب ترويض الحضري حتي نحلم بشئ جميل وان نصبر علي متاعبه ...
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*اصبت عين الحقيقه ولكن نعمل شنو مع الناس دى
كل جماهير المريخ انجرفت نحو اعلام الهلال
كرامه  الكرامه المريخ اتهان

والمشكله الحضرى قال مشكلتى مع ادارة المريخ 
وفى اعضاء فى مجلس المريخ ما دايرنى
وكلامه صاح

والمشكله الاخيره مدبره مدبره
*

----------


## monzir ana

*كل الهلالاب لايريدون الحضري لانه كايدهم ولا يحلمون بالفوز في وجوده وانجرف ورائهم جزء كبير من المريخاب وانا خايف نطلع من دور 32 خلي كرامتهم تنفعهم ... بالعقل كدا زول سافر ووصل انجولا معناه نيته سليمة ولكن يجب ان نعترف بقلة خبرة البعثة الادارية ولاول مرة منذ سنوات خلت لا يسبق البعثة  احد للترتيبات الادارية والفنية ..
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

كل الهلالاب لايريدون الحضري لانه كايدهم ولا يحلمون بالفوز في وجوده وانجرف ورائهم جزء كبير من المريخاب وانا خايف نطلع من دور 32 خلي كرامتهم تنفعهم ... بالعقل كدا زول سافر ووصل انجولا معناه نيته سليمة ولكن يجب ان نعترف بقلة خبرة البعثة الادارية ولاول مرة منذ سنوات خلت لا يسبق البعثة  احد للترتيبات الادارية والفنية ..



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
مافعله الحضري خلال الايام الفائتة اصاب المريخ بخنجر مسموم
بعد كل العطف والتقدير والاحترام والتشجيع والدعم الذي وجده الحضري في المريخ وهو يمقلب ويرغي ويزبد في المريخ خلال سنوات لعبه بالمريخ رغم كل ذلك ظل جمهور المريخ يغفر له ويرضى عنه
وكنا نظن انه سيخجل من هذا السلوك الصفوي الرائع من جمهور المريخ خاصة الاستقبال الحافل له في المطار بعد غلطة ليوبار الكارثية الا انه تنكر لكل ذلك واصبح يوزع الكلام يمينا ويسارا ويتكلم بكل عنجهية وغرور وتكبر
بل وصل به الحال ليزور تاريخ المريخ ويدعي انه اتى للمريخ بالبطولات بعد غياب ثماني سنوات 

هذا هو الحضري مثل هاتف العهملة زمان تدخل القروش يلعب توقف يقيف لايضع اي حساب لطارئ او تغير حال

اكثر شئ زعلني منه مسالة تزوير تناريخ بطولات المريخ وربطها به بعد ثمان سنوات عجاف كما ادعى


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يا منذر حضري شنو في البرد دة ؟؟؟
الموسم الفات مش كان قاعد مالو ما شلنا بطولة غير كاس السودان ودة بحارس الشباب بنشيلو
وتاني حاجة الطيرنا منو مش يا هو ظااااااااااااااااااااااااااتو الحضري (( ولا يهمك واثقين منك ))...!!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كرومى دا مالو عيبوهو لى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*بلا حضرى بلا هم صبرنا عليه كثيرا دللناه كثيرا ماهي المحصلة .. يمشي كفر البطيخ بتاعو يشوف ليهو بطيخ يزرعوا ولا ياكلوا
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
مافعله الحضري خلال الايام الفائتة اصاب المريخ بخنجر مسموم
بعد كل العطف والتقدير والاحترام والتشجيع والدعم الذي وجده الحضري في المريخ وهو يمقلب ويرغي ويزبد في المريخ خلال سنوات لعبه بالمريخ رغم كل ذلك ظل جمهور المريخ يغفر له ويرضى عنه
وكنا نظن انه سيخجل من هذا السلوك الصفوي الرائع من جمهور المريخ خاصة الاستقبال الحافل له في المطار بعد غلطة ليوبار الكارثية الا انه تنكر لكل ذلك واصبح يوزع الكلام يمينا ويسارا ويتكلم بكل عنجهية وغرور وتكبر
بل وصل به الحال ليزور تاريخ المريخ ويدعي انه اتى للمريخ بالبطولات بعد غياب ثماني سنوات 

هذا هو الحضري مثل هاتف العهملة زمان تدخل القروش يلعب توقف يقيف لايضع اي حساب لطارئ او تغير حال

اكثر شئ زعلني منه مسالة تزوير تناريخ بطولات المريخ وربطها به بعد ثمان سنوات عجاف كما ادعى





يا منذر الاهلي المصري ترك الحضري ماذا حدث له ولا حاجة فاز بدوري الابطال ومن غير الحضري  شوف يا حبينا الحضري كقيمة فنية لاغبار عليه لكن انحنا من عرفنا الكرة مافي زول لاعب مهم كان وزنه اكبر من الكيان فليذهب غير مؤسف عليه 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ﻛﺎﺗﺐ ﻣﺼﺮﻱ : ﺍﻷﺷﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻻ
 ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻮﻧﻪ ﻟﻠﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻓﻘﺮﺭﻭﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻨﻪ!!

 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﻠﻔﻘﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺗﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩ
 ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ

 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻭﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ
 ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﺮﻱ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ
 ﺑﺮﻳﺌﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﻞ ﻳﺮﻱ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻬﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻮﻑ ﺑﺄﻗﻞ ﻭﻋﻮﺩﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻘﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ!!
 ﻭﺃﻭﻝ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻳﺴﺄﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ
 ﻫﻮ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻼﻓﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ!!
 ﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺷﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻻ
 ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﻥ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻮﻧﻪ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻓﻘﺮﺭﻭﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺑﺎﺗﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻃﻠﺔ ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻬﻢ
 ﻳﻠﻔﻘﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺗﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ!! ﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ
 ﺷﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺎﻟﻒ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪبقينا مهذلة للحلب سبحان الله ولسع في ناس بتقول الحضري ياعم شوف ليك بطيخ ازرعوه 
*

----------


## nadirhm1

*زول داير الحضري دة زول ماشاف الموسم الفات
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قلنا كثير ان الحضري وجودهـ مهم جدا لفريق يريد بطولة 
اما الصفوة ينجروا  خلف ما يريدهـ الهلالاب ويخططوا له 
سوف يغادر الحضري كما غادر الوالي واول من يفرح الهلالاب 
سوف يذبح الهلالاب الذبايح عندما يغادر الحضري الديار الحمراء لانهم ذاقوا الويل منه 
وانا دوما بقولها اكرم لا يشبه البطولات في شي 
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

قلنا كثير ان الحضري وجودهـ مهم جدا لفريق يريد بطولة 
اما الصفوة ينجروا  خلف ما يريدهـ الهلالاب ويخططوا له 
سوف يغادر الحضري كما غادر الوالي واول من يفرح الهلالاب 
سوف يذبح الهلالاب الذبايح عندما يغادر الحضري الديار الحمراء لانهم ذاقوا الويل منه 
وانا دوما بقولها اكرم لا يشبه البطولات في شي 



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  222222222222222222222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222222222222222222222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

قلنا كثير ان الحضري وجودهـ مهم جدا لفريق يريد بطولة 
اما الصفوة ينجروا  خلف ما يريدهـ الهلالاب ويخططوا له 
سوف يغادر الحضري كما غادر الوالي واول من يفرح الهلالاب 
سوف يذبح الهلالاب الذبايح عندما يغادر الحضري الديار الحمراء لانهم ذاقوا الويل منه 
وانا دوما بقولها اكرم لا يشبه البطولات في شي 



2222222222222222
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مستهتر و كفاية لحدي هنا بلا حضري بلا بطيخ 
أمس موقع عقد مع سموحة دون الرحوع للمريخ و القانون يسمح بالتفاوض قبل ستة شهور...... في حقارة أكتر من كدا؟


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
ونحنا برضو مادايرين الحضري
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

قلنا كثير ان الحضري وجودهـ مهم جدا لفريق يريد بطولة 
اما الصفوة ينجروا  خلف ما يريدهـ الهلالاب ويخططوا له 
سوف يغادر الحضري كما غادر الوالي واول من يفرح الهلالاب 
سوف يذبح الهلالاب الذبايح عندما يغادر الحضري الديار الحمراء لانهم ذاقوا الويل منه 
وانا دوما بقولها اكرم لا يشبه البطولات في شي 



222222222222222
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههه

بطولات شنو البيجيبها العجوز الفاجر دا 

ماتجيكم عقده من الحضري ساي

السنه الفاتت ماكان قاعد جبنا شنو
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله ياجماعة الحضري لعاب وكتال كلاب ؛ لكن الما ببقى راجل معانا مابلزمنا . 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

ا ... وتستحضرني مباراة كنا في الرابطة والمباراة في دور الاربعة والفائز يصعد للمباراة النهائية ولم استطع اللحاق بالمباراة ووجدتها انتهت فكان اول من قابلته وسالته حارس فريقنا عن نتيجة المبارة فقال لي والله ماعارفها طلعت كم ؟ تصدقوا ذلك وهو بشهادة كل المتابعين كان نجم المباراة وصعد بفريقنا لكورة الكاس ا...





الحارس ما عندكم !!!!!!!


*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					





الحارس ما عندكم !!!!!!!







ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله هذا ماحصل
                        	*

----------

